# Official Bulls @ Clippers. Tuesday Janurary 27, 2004 9:30 pm cst. FSN2,WGN, NBALP



## truebluefan

Very close race for the ribs. 

Do Bulls finally win a west coast game??


----------



## rlucas4257

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> Very close race for the ribs.
> 
> Do Bulls finally win a west coast game??


I will not make a prediction til i see Weasel, Aces and ALs picks. 

Is this a Superstation WGN game?


----------



## Wynn

We put together our first mini-streak of the season and win 3 in a row.

The Bull -- 103
The Clipp -- 87


----------



## bullet

I'll go with optimism

Bulls 93
Clips 87

EC 26(all in 1st quarter)and 1 rebound


----------



## ballafromthenorth

gah all my picks are messing up now..

clips 89
bulls 84


----------



## hobojoe

Clippers 99
Bulls 91

Maggette goes off for 32


----------



## MJG

Can't go against my number two team ...

Clippers 91
Bulls 87


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

95








91


----------



## 7thwatch

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 95
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 91


:laugh: 

nice.

Bulls 90
Clips 93


----------



## airety

I'm picking the opposite of what Rlucas does


----------



## WhoDaBest23

I doubt I still have a chance at the ribs, but oh well...

Nail Clippers 102
Red Bull 95


----------



## curry_52

*Re: Re: Official Bulls @ Clippers. Tuesday Janurary 27, 2004 9:30 pm cst. FSN2,WGN, NBALP*



> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> I will not make a prediction til i see Weasel, Aces and ALs picks.
> 
> Is this a Superstation WGN game?


Come on, you cant go wrong this time around!! 
Clippers are the easy choice, Brand-Q-Mags will destroy us (Game @ Staples Center).


----------



## superdave

Loy Vaught and the Clippers West - 102
Kornel David and the Clippers East - 99


----------



## SecretAgentGuy

Buffalo Braves 103
Chicago Bulls 92

Brand 20 Boards
Q 18 points
Corey 21 points


----------



## Johnny Mac

This is wack, I dont get to watch many Bulls games and this one is on the national station...but since its a Clipper game and I have access to all Clipper games being in SoCal, I get it anyways. I want to exchange this game for another game on WGN. 

Anyways. Clippers will beat us, Brand is a beast.


----------



## bullet

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 95
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 91


LOL:laugh: :laugh: 

HamBULLgers


----------



## ace20004u

*Re: Re: Official Bulls @ Clippers. Tuesday Janurary 27, 2004 9:30 pm cst. FSN2,WGN, NBALP*



> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> I will not make a prediction til i see Weasel, Aces and ALs picks.
> 
> Is this a Superstation WGN game?


And I am waiting to see what your prediction is before I make mine!


----------



## AL9045

Clippers 98.
Bulls 86.


----------



## bullsger

Clippers 91
Bulls 89


----------



## C Blizzy

This won't have any effect on the Clipper game, But I heard that Chandler had a great practice today (Monday) and there's a pretty good chance he'll be activated on Friday. Keep your fingers crossed!


----------



## rlucas4257

*Re: Re: Re: Official Bulls @ Clippers. Tuesday Janurary 27, 2004 9:30 pm cst. FSN2,WGN, NBALP*



> Originally posted by <b>ace20004u</b>!
> 
> 
> And I am waiting to see what your prediction is before I make mine!


damnit Ace. If I didnt like you I would just wait you out, but here I go.  Plus my online time is going to be limited for the next week

Clippers 97
Bulls 92

This is going to be a tough game. i hesitate in picking the clippers because they play tonight against Utah at SLC. But the Bulls had to travel on Sunday night so they only pick up a day. The clippers are 7-7 against the east and 14-11 at home. We are 5-15 on the road. The clips think they can make the 8th spot still. They will pull this one out. But its going to go down to the last minute

On a side note, there used to be no team in the NBA that Id rather beat the the clips. But these guys have had our number. They havent lost to the Bulls in the Elton era. Id expect Elton to have a big game. But Maggette and Q will also do well. Considering we have exactly zero experience with our wing guys against these 2 dont bode well for us. Dupree played good against a gimpy VC, can he do the same against Maggette? Thats the key. Plus we probably wont own the boards in this one. 

For the Bulls, I guarantee Eddy Curry is our leading scorer after one. For the game, I am going to take a flier and say Marcus Fizer with 17. Thats a major reach, but I had to throw one out. For the Clippers, 3 guys will provide the punch. Lets just say Q, Maggette and Brand all finish with 22. 

Going to be fun, but we still cant get one against these chumps. 

Ok, Ace, go pick the Bulls mate!


----------



## andras

clips 73
bulls 101

crawford 42 pts, 7 ***
eddy 29 pts, 16 rebs
kirk 12 ***

wish I could watch the game!!


----------



## rlucas4257

is this a superstation game?


----------



## spongyfungy

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> is this a superstation game?


yes.

Bulls 94
Clippers 88

Bulls Throwback jersey night. 








bonus points for whoever correctly guesses the jersey.


----------



## rlucas4257

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> 
> 
> yes.
> 
> Bulls 94
> Clippers 88
> 
> Bulls Throwback jersey night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bonus points for whoever correctly guesses the jersey.


did you see that i have joined your avatars fan club?


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bonus points for whoever correctly guesses the jersey.


----------



## truebluefan

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> is this a superstation game?


No. 

We have only 8 games left on the superstation.

http://wgnsuperstation.trb.com/sports/other/wgncable-sports-bulls2002-03.story

:sigh: I will be glad when we get good enough to be shown more than once or twice a year on ESPN/ABC and turner.


----------



## airety

I was just thinking about this, maybe it'd be better if the people in 1st and 2nd could PM truebluefan their predictions instead of putting them in the official game thread. I'm third, and my whole strategy now is to pick the opposite of what the people in the lead do so I can have a chance at winning.

I think that's pretty lame though, it isn't me so much predicting the games as me just picking what someone else doesn't and praying.

Anyways,

Clips 99
Bulls 93


----------



## spongyfungy

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> We have only 8 games left on the superstation.
> 
> http://wgnsuperstation.trb.com/sports/other/wgncable-sports-bulls2002-03.story
> 
> :sigh: I will be glad when we get good enough to be shown more than once or twice a year on ESPN/ABC and turner.


No no sir. that's last year. the link is 2003. i forget that it's 2004 sometimes too.

here is this year's schedule :

http://wgnsuperstation.trb.com/spor...04,0,4581946.htmlstory?coll=wgncable-sports-1

Tue. 1/27/04 @ L.A. Clippers 9:30pm CT WGN 
Sat. 1/31/04 @ Portland 9:00pm CT WGN 
Sat. 2/21/04 vs. Memphis 7:30pm CT WGN 
Sat. 3/06/04 @ Philadelphia 6:00pm CT WGN 
Sat. 3/20/04 vs. New York 7:30pm CT WGN 
Tue. 3/23/04 vs. New Jersey 7:30pm CT WGN 
Sat. 3/27/04 @ Atlanta 6:00pm CT WGN



> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> did you see that i have joined your avatars fan club?


yup i did. updated avatar everyday. you urged me to change it after I changed it to, God forbid, a basketball avatar.


----------



## truebluefan

Bulls lose a close one due to lack of depth. 

93-90


----------



## Da Grinch

the clips played yesterday so why not a bulls win ?

bulls 94- 87 clips 
JC high scorer 25


----------



## ace20004u

rLucas is probably right. The Bulls probably will lose this one. But, the Bulls have had a couple of nights off, the Clips played yesterday in Utah and traveled back to LA. Bot teams will be wearing retro jerseys tonight and I have a feeling it will be very appropriate as I think this game is going to play out sort of like a throwback. But, for the ribs, I gotta give my Bulls love on this one and hope for the best. Hopefully some guys will be fired up and they will get a win.

Bulls 90
Clips 88


----------



## mizenkay

the clippers starting backcourt scored a whopping 10 points last night in the loss to utah.

BULLS 95
CLIPS 91

we will win the battle of the retro jerseys.


----------



## RR 823

Clippers 87
Bulls 85


----------



## chifaninca

Bulls 92
Clippers 91


After the game, Fizer exschanges jersey's with Ely and Jaric. Paxson makes his first good move since lucking into Hinrich.


----------



## fleetwood macbull

i'll just toss out another bad prediction: Bulls 92-Clips 89


----------



## PC Load Letter

Bulls - 102
Clips - 96

Eddy scores 26.


----------



## Bulls96

Clippers 787
Bulls 685


----------



## BSchmaranz

hopeless, utterly friggin' hopeless...

Clippers 99
Bulls 93


----------



## Weasel

Clippers 109
Bulls 96


----------



## max6216

bulls won there last game so there due for a 6 game losing streak.

bulls-89
clips-92


----------



## Crawscrew

Bulls 2 
Clips 1 

...this is like the price is right, right? If you all predict over the score, and I'm the only one under, I win right?


----------



## RetroDreams

Who shot Elton Brand?

Unfortunately no one, so he goes off for 28, 15, 4, and 2 on us and the Clips run past us... 98-90.

Where for art thou, Eduardo Curry?


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> Who shot Elton Brand?


Still 5 minutes to game time.


----------



## RetroDreams

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> 
> 
> Still 5 minutes to game time.


*BUZZER SOUNDS*


----------



## Brian34Cook

Oh gawd! Here we go


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> Where for art thou, Eduardo Curry?


A rose, by any other name would still get gassed after 3 trips the length of the court.


----------



## Johnny Mac

I'm watching this on the LA station. Clippers announcers saying JC and Eddy are main guys and they are "so talented"...and then one announcer mentioned their record and said "what happened, they made all these moves in the offseason to get better" and the other announcer said he didnt know. Anyways, just thought it was funny because we didnt really do anything in the offseason as far as players go. 

Clippers may blow this one out. Qrich is from Chicago, Brand played for them and will probably have a big game. 

Hopefully Curry or JC steps up to have a huge game.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> 
> 
> *BUZZER SOUNDS*


I was talking about _metric_ time. Yeah, THAT's the ticket!


----------



## Marcus13

Clippers announcers are mean, they are rubbing in our Tyson for Elton trade


----------



## truebluefan

usual starters

Davis
Dupree
Curry
Crawford
Hinrich

LAC

Richardson
Jaric
Kaman
Maggette
Brand


----------



## futuristxen

This is on Superstation. 

We're going to get blown out though.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Retro Night


----------



## Marcus13

I am digging the jerseys- I wish I could find a Crawford one


----------



## Marcus13

Anyone else digging Magette's style? I like this kid.....


----------



## Johnny Mac

This could end up being a JC vs. Qrich battle


----------



## Johnny Mac

Brand gets an offensive rebound, puts it in. Showing why he leads the league in offensive boards.


----------



## truebluefan

LA hot early 9-4. 

Q looks good early. In rythem


----------



## Marcus13

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> This could end up being a JC vs. Qrich battle


QRich is a beast...

I really like this Clippers team

QRich and Magette are nice
Kaman is gonna be good
Brand is a top 10 player...

It would be a very good team for us to beat- if we had Tyson I think we would be pretty evenly matched


----------



## futuristxen

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> This could end up being a JC vs. Qrich battle


It could end up being a QRich and Maggette vs. Dupree and Brunson battle too.


----------



## Marcus13

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> 
> It could end up being a QRich and Maggette vs. Dupree and Brunson battle too.


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 

Bruson, so funny...:laugh: :devil:


----------



## Bulls96

We need to get rebounds !
Potential, wake up f..a..


----------



## Johnny Mac

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> It could end up being a QRich and Maggette vs. Dupree and Brunson battle too.


Eventually. 

By the way, Kaman is in trouble if he keeps letting Curry get easy position, its going to be a long night for him. The best defense on Curry is to not let him get the ball, because Curry sucks at fighting for position if hes given resistance.


----------



## superdave

Ya know Elton really hasn't improved since he left the Bulls. :sigh: 

Thanks Jerry.


----------



## Wynn

5 minutes played and the Clipp have already attempted 9 FTs?!?!?


----------



## Marcus13

CURRY.......SUCKING.........DEFENSE


----------



## curry_52

Tell me 5 better offensive rebounders than Brand in the history of the game...


:|


----------



## Wynn

........and Elton has scored more than our entire team.


----------



## Marcus13

CURRY......SUCKING.....OFFENSE

Well maybe not SUCKING, but he should be taking advantage....


----------



## jnrjr79

Brunson expertly ruining a great steal by ERob. Super.


----------



## Marcus13

Ugly shot by Brunson- Did you see that? Even teh announcers said so


----------



## Johnny Mac

Clippers announcers were wondering why the Bulls are so bad this season with the talent they have. Slowly, by their comments, you can tell they are seeing why. 

They also say Tyson Chandler is not anywhere near Elton Brand, and they keep rubbing it in. :sigh:


----------



## Johnny Mac

Brunson taking horrible shots, if JC were to take those shots hed be on the bench for a while.


----------



## Marcus13

Does Crawford scare anyone else when he shoots those threes on the break?


----------



## jnrjr79

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> 
> They also say Tyson Chandler is not anywhere near Elton Brand, and they keep rubbing it in. :sigh:



The problem is at this point you can't really argue with it. Still, Tyson remains my favorite Bull.


----------



## arenas809

> Originally posted by <b>Marcus13</b>!
> I am digging the jerseys- I wish I could find a Crawford one


Man tell me about it!


----------



## VincentVega

Why is Rick Brunson in the NBA?

And does he always play with a lead vest on?


----------



## Johnny Mac

> Originally posted by <b>jnrjr79</b>!
> The problem is at this point you can't really argue with it. Still, Tyson remains my favorite Bull.


I know,  

Its more of a tribute to Elton being a very good player, than it is Tyson being a bust. Tysons a good player, just not Brand. Hes also younger, he has time to atleast become almost as good as Brand.


----------



## truebluefan

Bulls shooting 50% but LAC is shooting even better. Difference in game is the fts! LA, more aggressive than us and has Hinrich and even dupree in foul trouble.


----------



## futuristxen

Crawford looks like he's got it going tonight. Maybe Rick Brunson should make a mental note of that the next time he looks Jamal off to take his contested jumper.

ERob looks hurt. But is playing well with the quick hands on defense.


----------



## truebluefan

Jamal has 8.


----------



## Bulls96

Just remember folks, with every lost we got a better chances to get the high draft pick ! So, keep smiling !


----------



## Johnny Mac

Erob and JC playing very well.


----------



## jnrjr79

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> 
> 
> I know,
> 
> Its more of a tribute to Elton being a very good player, than it is Tyson being a bust. Tysons a good player, just not Brand. Hes also younger, he has time to atleast become almost as good as Brand.



Agreed. Tyson is good and there's still time for him to be better. I don't know if he'll ever be Brand, especially offensively, but I really think he'll be better and better as time goes on. I'm really looking forward to seeing him come off the IL.


----------



## jnrjr79

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> 
> ERob looks hurt. But is playing well with the quick hands on defense.



It's nice to see Erob playing through a little pain this time.


----------



## Bulls96

Lead us TBF, to the virtual victory,
we trust you!

:yes:


----------



## superdave

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> Why is Rick Brunson in the NBA?
> 
> And does he always play with a lead vest on?


Actually he borrowed Dalibor's ankle weights.


----------



## superdave

I like Jamal's defense tonight. Him and Q are a very interesting matchup.


----------



## Johnny Mac

I like JC's progression since the last couple times I've seen him play. That was like a few weeks ago. He seems to look for his teammates at the right times, and shoot at the right times. I hope he doesnt get traded for anything less than a Jrich or Qrich type player. 

Anyone else think JC's game resembles Van Exels a little bit? Good 3pt shooter, good passer, nasty quickness and very gittery(is that a word) with the ball and gives any PG a tough time sticking with him.


----------



## truebluefan

down ten

We shot 50% they shot, 55. They were 8-9 in fts. we were 1-2. 

They out rebounded us, bad! 13-6, 4-1 offensive

5 t/o. too many

Crawford 8

Brand 11
Maggette 10


----------



## DontBeCows

> Originally posted by <b>Bulls96</b>!
> Just remember folks, with every lost we got a better chances to get the high draft pick ! So, keep smiling !


I've been saying the same thing for the last five years...


----------



## truebluefan

> Originally posted by <b>superdave</b>!
> I like Jamal's defense tonight. Him and Q are a very interesting matchup.


I agree. Tonight Jamal is playing well on both ends of the court.


----------



## Marcus13

Yay here comes hope, it's Scottie Pippen


----------



## jnrjr79

Ok Kareem. Take it easy with the sky hooks from 12 feet. These don't look like they ever have a chance.


----------



## arenas809

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> I hope he doesnt get traded for anything less than a Jrich or Qrich type player.


The Bulls are not getting QRich, no way in hell on JRich, but don't be surprised if you see JC and Q playing together next year.


----------



## Bulls96

ERob is the man !
He never quits, and always plays on the "edge" !


----------



## rwj333

crawford just missed a wideopen layup i believe.

man our defense was bad in the first q.


----------



## Johnny Mac

Clippers announcers marveling over Pippen and his career. 

I love JYDs hustle.


----------



## RetroDreams

You know, I hate to say it and sound like a broken record... BUT, do they realize that Eddy Curry is a high percentage shooter? 

We settle for jumpers too damn often.


----------



## Johnny Mac

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> The Bulls are not getting QRich, no way in hell on JRich, but don't be surprised if you see JC and Q playing together next year.


I dont see us getting Qrich without giving up JC and vice versa.


----------



## Marcus13

> Originally posted by <b>rwj333</b>!
> crawford just missed a wideopen layup i believe.
> 
> man our defense was bad in the first q.


Yea, that was real weird, I dont know what Craw was thinking- or I guess maybe he wasn't


----------



## RetroDreams

QUIT SHOOTING 30 FOOT JUMPERS JAMAL "BRICKS" CRAWFORD!


----------



## Marcus13

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> QUIT SHOOTING 30 FOOT JUMPERS JAMAL "BRICKS" CRAWFORD!


That was REAL short, I wasn't sure if it was going to even touch rim on the way down


----------



## Johnny Mac

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> QUIT SHOOTING 30 FOOT JUMPERS JAMAL "BRICKS" CRAWFORD!


Hes 2-3 on those 30 foot jumpers


----------



## futuristxen

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> QUIT SHOOTING 30 FOOT JUMPERS JAMAL "BRICKS" CRAWFORD!


They seem to fall at a higher percentage than his layups.

He's made 2-3 from beyond the arc. 0-2 at layups.

Curry needs to stop hurling the bal at the hoop and actually make a power move.


----------



## jnrjr79

Man, I hate saying this, but Blount has been automatic as of late.


----------



## C Blizzy

No showcase tonight for Fizzie.


----------



## Johnny Mac

HAHA. 

The Clippers station shows all the old school Bulls center from the title years. Will Purdue and Bill Wennington. Followed by the phrase "all these great centers in the building tonight"


----------



## Marcus13

I am starting to get more and more comfortable with Blount taking those 15 foot jumpers- am I alone here?


----------



## Marcus13

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> HAHA.
> 
> The Clippers station shows all the old school Bulls center from the title years. Will Purdue and Bill Wennington. Followed by the phrase "all these great centers in the building tonight"



Maybe they can teach Curry how to.............aww nevermind


----------



## RetroDreams

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> 
> 
> Hes 2-3 on those 30 foot jumpers


And he'll end what, shooting 8 for 24? 

Until this team learns how to play inside out and not outside in, they will stink up the joint on a nightly basis.


----------



## Bulls96

Blount is the man !


----------



## Johnny Mac

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> And he'll end what, shooting 8 for 24?
> 
> Until this team learns how to play inside out and not outside in, they will stink up the joint on a nightly basis.


I dont know what he'll end up shooting, besides the missed layups and that one shot you're referring too, hes looked automatic. So its not the jumpers. 

I agree though, inside out is better.


----------



## rlucas4257

the clips and their 4 on zero fast break


----------



## rlucas4257

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> 
> 
> I dont know what he'll end up shooting, besides the missed layups and that one shot you're referring too, hes looked automatic. So its not the jumpers.
> 
> I agree though, inside out is better.


Id rather be attacking either off the ball or taking it right at the rim. we dont have much of a post game. I always thought the drive and pitch was the best way to get the jumper going. Too bad Jamal just shoots off the dribble


----------



## RetroDreams

Thank God for Melvin Ely... he has stopped the Clippers from making a big run with his rookie type mistakes.


----------



## arenas809

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> 
> 
> I dont see us getting Qrich without giving up JC and vice versa.


Which we won't do because...

1 Can make a run at JC in the offseason

2 We create a hole even though we fill another hole of ours.

You could say the same for Q, but he wants to be a Clipper, and we want him, (if Kobe doesn't sign).


----------



## truebluefan

bulls 3-13 this quarter LAC 3-11

Blount 4 JYD 3 this quarter, thats all the scoring we have had.


----------



## RetroDreams

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> Id rather be attacking either off the ball or taking it right at the rim. we dont have much of a post game. I always thought the drive and pitch was the best way to get the jumper going. Too bad Jamal just shoots off the dribble


I think that is a valuable asset and none of our personnel seem to have that ability.


----------



## Bulls96

Where is EC?


----------



## C Blizzy

> Originally posted by <b>Bulls96</b>!
> Where is EC?


Napping


----------



## arenas809

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> 
> 
> And he'll end what, shooting 8 for 24?
> 
> Until this team learns how to play inside out and not outside in, they will stink up the joint on a nightly basis.


Last time I checked the game wasn't over, and the official boxscores aren't up on NBA.com


----------



## Johnny Mac

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> Id rather be attacking either off the ball or taking it right at the rim. we dont have much of a post game. I always thought the drive and pitch was the best way to get the jumper going. Too bad Jamal just shoots off the dribble


They need to get Curry a ton of post touches. He needs to learn what to do consistently when he doesnt get the shot he wants the first time. It seems like he forces these hook shots because he knows he wont get the ball back. Plus inforcing a "get the ball to Eddy" mentality forces him to learn to get position in the post frequently. 

When Eddys out, it should be what you said though.


----------



## mizenkay

so far.......

retro jerseys (and socks!!) = good.

the bulls = not good.

:sigh: 

hinrich for three!!!!!!!


----------



## RetroDreams

Dunleavy on Barnes being knocked down...

"Can we get a foul? What the hell do we have to do?"

Loud and in stereo. LMAO!


----------



## Johnny Mac

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> Which we won't do because...
> 
> 1 Can make a run at JC in the offseason
> 
> 2 We create a hole even though we fill another hole of ours.
> 
> You could say the same for Q, but he wants to be a Clipper, and we want him, (if Kobe doesn't sign).


The Bulls can match the offer. JC is not a free agent.


----------



## rlucas4257

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> 
> 
> I think that is a valuable asset and none of our personnel seem to have that ability.


I hate our offense. Itll be interesting to see if Skiles can change it this year. The bulls have too many one pass sets. Its like watching the old KJ Suns which i wasnt a fan of. Kirk is doing what is told of him. But i would love to see him make a pass, then go to the weakside and have the ball reversed to him after 2 more passes where he could get a wide open look. But when you dont have a guy who can command a double team (Curry had that last year but not this year) and no one who moves off the ball, its tough to do that I suppose.


----------



## RetroDreams

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> 
> 
> Last time I checked the game wasn't over, and the official boxscores aren't up on NBA.com


You're right... my bad. I was just going off what the last 8 of 10 boxscores looked like.


----------



## C Blizzy

This game qualifies as an official Brick-a-thon.


----------



## Marcus13

I like how Hinrich is playing, he could be a crucial part of the outcome of this game


----------



## rlucas4257

kirk has been everywhere the last 3 possesions


----------



## Johnny Mac

Hinrich rushes and misses an easy layup off a JC pass. Then hustles twice as much and almost gets the steal. Theres a reason hes the most untouchable guy on the team.


----------



## RetroDreams

Kirk Hinrich is a God. 

That hustle play was absolutely beautiful.

I gotta get me a KH jersey. I hope you guys enjoy his game as much as I... he'll be a Bull for a long time.


----------



## arenas809

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> 
> 
> You're right... my bad. I was just going off what the last 8 of 10 boxscores looked like.


Oh in that case, I guess Hinrich will be close to fouling out if he doesn't actually do it.


----------



## DontBeCows

Hinrich shows that he is head and shoulder above Crawford in terms of BBall IQ and heart.


----------



## jnrjr79

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> Kirk Hinrich is a God.
> 
> That hustle play was absolutely beautiful.
> 
> I gotta get me a KH jersey. I hope you guys enjoy his game as much as I... he'll be a Bull for a long time.



Yes, I do and I sure hope you're right. I wouldn't let any other team near this guy.


----------



## Johnny Mac

Clippers announcers make comment about how Currys been out way too long.


----------



## futuristxen

Skiles sits Eddy too long.


----------



## Bulls96

> Originally posted by <b>C Blizzy</b>!
> 
> 
> Napping


I think a team doctor need make an "injection shot " to Curry , just by accident , and tell him that Brand said something bad about his godfarther (JK).

:yes:


----------



## arenas809

> Originally posted by <b>DontBeCows</b>!
> Hinrich shows that he is head and shoulder above Crawford in terms of BBall IQ and heart.


Gotta love comments like these....


----------



## rlucas4257

> Originally posted by <b>DontBeCows</b>!
> Hinrich shows that he is head and shoulder above Crawford in terms of BBall IQ and heart.


IQ yes, heart, how do we know?


----------



## C Blizzy

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> Hinrich rushes and misses an easy layup off a JC pass. Then hustles twice as much and almost gets the steal. Theres a reason hes the most untouchable guy on the team.


I'd rush it too if I was 6'3" and got hit with a pass in the post. Kirk looked like the most surprised guy on the court. Why are we throwing him the ball under the basket?


----------



## futuristxen

Say what you will about Jamal's offense tonight, his defense has been stellar. He's given Maggette fits when he's on him.


----------



## rlucas4257

hmmm, the skiles criticisms are starting already. Its about 2 months earlier then i thought they would. But they are right


----------



## rwj333

marko jaric is pretty ugly... looks like a rat.

shave the mustache!


----------



## Johnny Mac

> Originally posted by <b>C Blizzy</b>!
> I'd rush it too if I was 6'3" and got hit with a pass in the post. Kirk looked like the most surprised guy on the court. Why are we throwing him the ball under the basket?


You're right. It was more of a compliment about how Hinrich hustled to get back the play.


----------



## Marcus13

Crawford hits to end the five shot drought


----------



## jnrjr79

OMFG!!
Crawford looks great tonight. It seems like he's having fun out there. And I agree, he's bringing it on the defensive end as well.


----------



## rlucas4257

Brand just blocked a shot by our prize FA acquisition this summer.

Crawford shows no heart in making a great layup 

Clips hit a 3


----------



## arenas809

> Originally posted by <b>C Blizzy</b>!
> 
> 
> I'd rush it too if I was 6'3" and got hit with a pass in the post. Kirk looked like the most surprised guy on the court. Why are we throwing him the ball under the basket?


Well, I'm 6'4, if I had gotten it under the basket, I would have found a way to throw it down! lol....


----------



## VincentVega

Jaric looks like Fievel Mousekewitz from An American Tail.


----------



## Johnny Mac

Okay, this is the THIRD time the Clippers announcers have said that Rick Brunson is a "great" shooter when he touched the ball. What gives.


----------



## rwj333

two huge threes by the clips... this game would be alot closer if not for those...


----------



## DontBeCows

Pip's really washed out...

Sad...


----------



## arenas809

> Originally posted by <b>jnrjr79</b>!
> OMFG!!
> Crawford looks great tonight. It seems like he's having fun out there. And I agree, he's bringing it on the defensive end as well.


Of course he's playing great....

He's playing on his future home court


----------



## VincentVega

Seriously, I have no idea why Rick Brunson is in the NBA.


----------



## rlucas4257

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> Okay, this is the THIRD time the Clippers announcers have said that Rick Brunson is a "great" shooter when he touched the ball. What gives.


Obviously the Clip announcers dont know anything about the NBA with that comment. I doubt Brunson makes too many NBDL rosters, let alone NBA rosters. I dont know how this guys sticks


----------



## futuristxen

> Originally posted by <b>C Blizzy</b>!
> 
> 
> I'd rush it too if I was 6'3" and got hit with a pass in the post. Kirk looked like the most surprised guy on the court. Why are we throwing him the ball under the basket?


Cause he was wide open. If he would have just turned and layed it up it was there. But he went circus on it and blew it.

I know it's a crazy concept to throw it to the open man when he is wide open under the basket but trust me on this, it's a pretty good thing.


----------



## Marcus13

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> Seriously, I have no idea why Rick Brunson is in the NBA.


Or what motivated us to actually get rid of Roger Mason Jr. to get him


----------



## Marcus13

BRUNSON JUST MISSED A DAMN FINGEROLL AT THE HORN, WTF!!!!!!!????


----------



## rwj333

things i've noticed..

crawford is taking it inside, which is really good. But, he's still not going for contact. It's good that he's getting the jumpers in the lane- just something i noticed. I feel he could have gotten some three point plays with a little more effort.

also, eddy has no d whatsoever, against a team like the clips that posts up so much, he can't go in again. otherwise, we'll get murdered on points and on offensive rebounds.


----------



## Bulls96

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> Seriously, I have no idea why Rick Brunson is in the NBA.


He got some secret potential skills ! 

:yes:


----------



## RoRo

ot: if you have league pass or live in seattle tune into the sonics/mavs shoot out. it's like 82-82 at the end of the third.


----------



## JRose5

Sup guys, I just got in, I see we're down 8 at the half, how have we been looking?


----------



## Johnny Mac

> Originally posted by <b>RoRo</b>!
> ot: if you have league pass or live in seattle tune into the sonics/mavs shoot out. it's like 82-82 at the end of the third.


woooooooooooo Rashard Lewis has 5 threes, that helps my fantasy team SO much. Thats the only category I'm lackin wooooo.


----------



## Marcus13

> Originally posted by <b>RoRo</b>!
> ot: if you have league pass or live in seattle tune into the sonics/mavs shoot out. it's like 82-82 at the end of the third.


:yes: :yes: :grinning: 

We got Game!


----------



## C Blizzy

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> Say what you will about Jamal's offense tonight, his defense has been stellar. He's given Maggette fits when he's on him.


At the half: Maggette...15 points, 4 assists, 3 boards. Absolutely giving him fits! :greatjob:

What do you think he'll hold him to in the 2nd half???


----------



## futuristxen

> Originally posted by <b>rwj333</b>!
> things i've noticed..
> 
> crawford is taking it inside, which is really good. But, he's still not going for contact. It's good that he's getting the jumpers in the lane- just something i noticed. I feel he could have gotten some three point plays with a little more effort.
> 
> also, eddy has no d whatsoever, against a team like the clips that posts up so much, he can't go in again. otherwise, we'll get murdered on points and on offensive rebounds.


I think Jamal is biologically inable to be fouled. He is Paul Pierce's polar opposite. Like when Pierce goes to the basket people stick to him like fly paper.

When Jamal goes down the lane, the lane just parts. I don't really see Jamal shying away from contact as much as just trying to make the bucket. Maybe if he started making more of those layups people would challenge him. But it's almost like the scouting report says not to challenge Jamal's layups because they don't go in very often, no matter how point blank. He needs to learn how to dunk. 10 more pounds.


----------



## RetroDreams

> Originally posted by <b>rwj333</b>!
> things i've noticed..
> 
> crawford is taking it inside, which is really good. But, he's still not going for contact. It's good that he's getting the jumpers in the lane- just something i noticed. I feel he could have gotten some three point plays with a little more effort.
> 
> also, eddy has no d whatsoever, against a team like the clips that posts up so much, he can't go in again. otherwise, we'll get murdered on points and on offensive rebounds.


Did Kaman score? I could have swore Antonio Davis was the feller guarding Elton Brand... maybe I'm losing my mind. I am tired and have been programming all night... but I could have swore....


----------



## rwj333

horrible first quarter. decent second one. eddy cant play defense, and is settling for jumpers on the offensive side. jamal's looking good. Corie Blount is great off the bench. 

i'm never starting curry for my fantasy team again.

kaman didn't score (edit, scored once), but curry isn't doing a very good job of guarding the lane and getting rebounds.


----------



## Johnny Mac

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> Did Kaman score? I could have swore Antonio Davis was the feller guarding Elton Brand... maybe I'm losing my mind. I am tired and have been programming all night... but I could have swore....


Kaman scored one basket. I remember it too, it was off of an offensive rebound. That just tells us something we already know, Curry is a lousy rebounder for his size.


----------



## rlucas4257

man, as passionate as Kirk plays on the court, he shows zero emotion giving interviews. Not a good interviewee


----------



## truebluefan

the two threes we gave up hurt. 

crawford 2 pts that quarter 1-5 10 for game. 

Bulls had just two t/o that quarter. That is better. 

Bulls 40%, LAC 45%. 

Curry 2-7. I noticed that he is getting the ball way too far out! He needs to be down on the block. 

Maggette 15. Q and Brand 11. Brand has 7 boards and a block.


----------



## RoRo

dirk 8-9 from three! ZONE!


----------



## futuristxen

> Originally posted by <b>C Blizzy</b>!
> 
> 
> At the half: Maggette...15 points, 4 assists, 3 boards. Absolutely giving him fits! :greatjob:
> 
> What do you think he'll hold him to in the 2nd half???


That's why I said "when he's on him". Are you watching the game? Jamal has been guarding Q, Jaric, and Maggette. The only one who has looked really effective when Jamal is on them is Q. Maggette seemed really bothered by Jamal's length. And Jamal except for the once, wasn't biting on his fakes.

I think the Clippers game plan was to go at whoever Dupree or Brunson was guarding.


----------



## Johnny Mac

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> Q and Brand 11. Brand has 7 boards and a block.


Brand also has 3 assists. Thats pretty good for a post player in one half.


----------



## rlucas4257

can someone please tell me what Paxson was thinking when he traded for Brunson?


----------



## superdave

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> man, as passionate as Kirk plays on the court, he shows zero emotion giving interviews. Not a good interviewee


HAHA very true. Maybe he caught Shaq-itis.


----------



## C Blizzy

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> man, as passionate as Kirk plays on the court, he shows zero emotion giving interviews. Not a good interviewee


Trade him!


----------



## rlucas4257

> Originally posted by <b>superdave</b>!
> 
> 
> HAHA very true. Maybe he caught Shaq-itis.


Very humble, but boring. Certainly no Steve Kerr


----------



## ChiBron

This team misses way too many "gimme" shots. JYD is a human layup-clank machine. It just annoys the fu*k out of me to see him pump fake 3 or 4 times when he's within 5 inches from the basket. Jamal too missed like 2 or 3 point blank shots. Kirk missed a wide open layup off a great JC feed. Brunson missed an uncontested finger roll at the buzzer. U can't win on the road while missing so many easy shots.

Some other observations: 

Pip's playing awesome D, but he has really become a complete non factor on O. His shot looks ugly and his drives to the basket look so SLOW. 

Eddy looked clueless in his short mins. Those wild jump hooks and non existent rebounding and D was SAD to watch.

Brunson shouldn't be in the NBA.


----------



## RetroDreams

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> 
> 
> Kaman scored one basket. I remember it too, it was off of an offensive rebound. That just tells us something we already know, Curry is a lousy rebounder for his size.


Nobody on our squad rebounds. It is actually all the way down the roster besides our three "hustle" guys, those being KH, JYD and CB.


----------



## superdave

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> Very humble, but boring. Certainly no Steve Kerr


Kirk is my guy but.... they might as well rename WGN to the We-Love-Kirk-Network. Its getting a little out of hand


----------



## Johnny Mac

damn, Dirk goin nuts tonight. 35 points going into the 4th quarter, on 13-16 shooting and 8-9 three pointers.


----------



## C Blizzy

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> 
> That's why I said "when he's on him". Are you watching the game? Jamal has been guarding Q, Jaric, and Maggette.


Yeah, and the three of them are a combined 13-25 (52%)! Wiggle your way out of that one, Oh Master Spinmeister! :laugh:


----------



## Marcus13

It's true- I recall the Clippers grabbing a board off of their own free thwos


----------



## RetroDreams

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> the two threes we gave up hurt.
> 
> crawford 2 pts that quarter 1-5 10 for game.
> 
> Bulls had just two t/o that quarter. That is better.
> 
> Bulls 40%, LAC 45%.
> 
> Curry 2-7. I noticed that he is getting the ball way too far out! He needs to be down on the block.
> 
> Maggette 15. Q and Brand 11. Brand has 7 boards and a block.


I think you hit it on the head with Curry catching it way too far off the block, but it is alarming that the guards threw it into him there. The floor general needs to wave him off or reverse the ball... not throw it into Curry 15 feet out. He should be a 10 foot in guy, period.

But Kirk will learn not to do that over time... so it is no big worry.


----------



## fl_flash

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> 
> 
> Nobody on our squad rebounds. It is actually all the way down the roster besides our three "hustle" guys, those being KH, JYD and CB.


Chandler could rebound... But... You know we're not lacking in that area and he couldn't make much of a difference...


----------



## ChiBron

OT Dirk is pulling off a T-mac. 35 pts, 8-9 from down town. A quarter still to go.


----------



## rlucas4257

> Originally posted by <b>superdave</b>!
> 
> 
> Kirk is my guy but.... they might as well rename WGN to the We-Love-Kirk-Network. Its getting a little out of hand


or renaming bbb.net the kirkandtysoncandonowrong.com 

in all seriousness, I love Kirks efforts. But you know your a bad team when this kid is your best player, which he is


----------



## rwj333

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> This team misses way too many "gimme" shots. JYD is a human layup-clank machine. It just annoys the fu*k out of me to see him pump fake 3 or 4 times when he's within 5 inches from the basket. Jamal too missed like 2 or 3 point blank shots. Kirk missed a wide open layup off a great JC feed. Brunson missed an uncontested finger roll at the buzzer. U can't win on the road while missing so many easy shots.


that's why we need chandler back, imo. 

I agree, watching eddy was really disheartening for me. offense and defense. I just have no idea why he cant get rebounds like antonio. slow reflexes?


----------



## rlucas4257

> Originally posted by <b>fl_flash</b>!
> 
> 
> Chandler could rebound... But... You know we're not lacking in that area and he couldn't make much of a difference...


:laugh:


----------



## RetroDreams

> Originally posted by <b>superdave</b>!
> 
> 
> Kirk is my guy but.... they might as well rename WGN to the We-Love-Kirk-Network. Its getting a little out of hand


The same was done with Tyson last year... WGN is like any other network, ESPN, Fox, whatever. KH just happens to be the only Bull people can get excited about right now because he has probably the most complete game on the squad.


----------



## futuristxen

> Originally posted by <b>C Blizzy</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah, and the three of them are a combined 13-25 (52%)! Wiggle your way out of that one, Oh Master Spinmeister! :laugh:


Hey buddy, I'm just going off of what is going on on the floor. Obviously I'm not saying Jamal is Ron Artest and going to shut down all three great scorers, but he has played good defense in the first half. With the exception of the three he coughed up for Q at the end of the half, and biting the one time on Maggette's up fake, he's been solid.

Why do you think he's been defending so poorly? Is it just the stats, or is it something you are observing in the game? Jamal's staying in front of his man. Contesting the shot. Not much else you can do when the guy is hot.

Skiles has started JC out on Maggette in the 3rd. Looks like he sees what I see.


----------



## rlucas4257

typical bulls possesion, no clue what they are running, no off the ball movement, turn the ball over


----------



## rlucas4257

curry blocks kaman after he gets a dunk. I feel a Skiles yanking of him coming!


----------



## Marcus13

Nice block by Curry- why cant he always put that much into his defense


----------



## Johnny Mac

Clipper announcers, saying that Curry is like Beniot Benjamin and Stanley Roberts.


----------



## Marcus13

Curry throws up an air ball with Elton in his face.....


----------



## rlucas4257

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> Clipper announcers, saying that Curry is like Beniot Benjamin and Stanley Roberts.


he is better then those guys, But I do call him Joe barry Curry. But then again I call World B Crawford.


----------



## arenas809

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> 
> That's why I said "when he's on him". Are you watching the game? Jamal has been guarding Q, Jaric, and Maggette. The only one who has looked really effective when Jamal is on them is Q. Maggette seemed really bothered by Jamal's length. And Jamal except for the once, wasn't biting on his fakes.
> 
> I think the Clippers game plan was to go at whoever Dupree or Brunson was guarding.


With his comment, he can't be watching the game...

At least not the real one.

I'm not insinuating you have PS2 or xbox on...


----------



## JRose5

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> Clipper announcers, saying that Curry is like Beniot Benjamin and Stanley Roberts.


Well they were perenial all-stars, right?
So we were RIGHT!

:grinning:


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

I've noticed to Jamal's credit that he's sometimes taking his time to really square up and shoot. The shot looks better. Even his 3 point air ball in the first half was with good form. It will pay off in the long run.


----------



## rlucas4257

kirk gets *** ****ed by jaric and still no foul. This kid cant get a foul


----------



## RetroDreams

> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> I've noticed to Jamal's credit that he's sometimes taking his time to really square up and shoot. The shot looks better. Even his 3 point air ball in the first half was with good form. It will pay off in the long run.


Rick Brunson, too.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> 
> 
> Rick Brunson, too.


:sour:


----------



## arenas809

> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> I've noticed to Jamal's credit that he's sometimes taking his time to really square up and shoot. The shot looks better. Even his 3 point air ball in the first half was with good form. It will pay off in the long run.


It's really nice to see guys notice things, some people here seem to watch the games waiting for Jamal to mess up, not to see that he's actually improving.


----------



## ChiBron

2nd straight Bulls game where the officiating has been a disgrace.

Anyway, game's slipping away. Time to bench Dupree and Curry, bring in E-Rob and Blount.


----------



## RetroDreams

Can anyone tell me how many of the points the Clippers have scored have been in the paint?

Translation: Our perimeter defense is still lacking.


----------



## futuristxen

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> 
> 
> Rick Brunson, too.


Rick Brunson has a bright future in this league. I don't think it's any coincidence that as soon as we got him Crawford started being in trade talks.


----------



## C Blizzy

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> 
> 
> Rick Brunson, too.


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## rlucas4257

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> 
> 
> It's really nice to see guys notice things, some people here seem to watch the games waiting for Jamal to mess up, not to see that he's actually improving.


Its gotten to the point where Jamal can score 52 in a night on 100% shooting and all anyone will say is how Kirk played great. It just doesnt make sense. But what can you say?


----------



## Marcus13

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> 
> Rick Brunson has a bright future in this league. I don't think it's any coincidence that as soon as we got him Crawford started being in trade talks.


Is this a joke?


----------



## futuristxen

Did Jamal shoot that lost jumper with his left hand?


----------



## rlucas4257

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> 
> Rick Brunson has a bright future in this league. I don't think it's any coincidence that as soon as we got him Crawford started being in trade talks.


conspircacy theory or mere coincidence? Oh man


----------



## RetroDreams

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> 2nd straight Bulls game where the officiating has been a disgrace.
> 
> Anyway, game's slipping away. Time to bench Dupree and Curry, bring in E-Rob and Blount.


Okay, time to pull the bull**** card on you.

The people that who have been scored on this quarter have been Antonio Davis and Jamal Crawford. That is who you bench... 

Curry's man, Kaman, has received the ball 3 times in the post and attempted to make a move... one block, one airball and one pass out because he couldn't do anything with it. Curry has played excellent man defense this quarter and his help defense has been there... he has closed the lane twice and got one foul called on him that was a 50/50 call.


----------



## Johnny Mac

Two quick fouls by Curry, both of them bad calls. Well atleast one of them.


----------



## JRose5

> Originally posted by <b>Marcus13</b>!
> 
> 
> Is this a joke?


Joke?
Have you seen Brunson's game?


----------



## rlucas4257

difference between the clips and the bulls, plain and simple.

There guards and SF can finish at the rim or draw a foul. Our backcourt (yes that includes Kirk) and SF cant even get to the rim and if there, cant finish or get fouled


----------



## RoRo

clippers 

Field Goal Selection 
Layups: 6-8 
Jumpers: 15-40 
Dunks: 3-3


Scoring Breakdown 
FGs: 24-51 
3FG: 3-7 
FT: 10-13
Total: 50


----------



## Johnny Mac

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> Curry's man, Kaman, has received the ball 3 times in the post and attempted to make a move... one block, one airball and one pass out because he couldn't do anything with it. Curry has played excellent man defense this quarter and his help defense has been there... he has closed the lane twice and got one foul called on him that was a 50/50 call.


I agree, hes played Kaman well. But it is only Kaman.


----------



## rlucas4257

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> 
> 
> Okay, time to pull the bull**** card on you.
> 
> The people that who have been scored on this quarter have been Antonio Davis and Jamal Crawford. That is who you bench...
> 
> Curry's man, Kaman, has received the ball 3 times in the post and attempted to make a move... one block, one airball and one pass out because he couldn't do anything with it. Curry has played excellent man defense this quarter and his help defense has been there... he has closed the lane twice and got one foul called on him that was a 50/50 call.


well he did just score on a nice hook but otherwise 100% correct


----------



## futuristxen

> Originally posted by <b>Marcus13</b>!
> 
> 
> Is this a joke?


Does Rick Brunson look like a joke to you?

He's for real, homey. Get used to it.

Brunson's impact isn't really measured in the stat box...or the score...or how he "looks on the floor"...it's much deeper than that. But if you can't understand it, I can't explain it. It's a ninja-jedi thing.


----------



## Marcus13

Wilcox in

Kaman out


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> difference between the clips and the bulls, plain and simple.
> 
> There guards and SF can finish at the rim or draw a foul. Our backcourt (yes that includes Kirk) and SF cant even get to the rim and if there, cant finish or get fouled


Now that's the truth.


----------



## RetroDreams

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> well he did just score on a nice hook but otherwise 100% correct


But I can live with that shot. He had him at least 10 feet from the basket and Kaman simply made a good shot. It wasn't like he gave up a gimme like some other have.


----------



## rlucas4257

if wilcox could go somewhere he could play 30 minutes a night, I bet he would be a pretty darn good player


----------



## Johnny Mac

Clipper announcers continue to say Curry wont amount to much.


----------



## rwj333

blow-out


----------



## arenas809

My Clips are a much better team than my Bulls...

We're not as talented as we were last year, but I think Dunleavy is the difference.

I think if he had been able to coach last year's team we would have been much better, at least playoff contention.


----------



## Johnny Mac

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> if wilcox could go somewhere he could play 30 minutes a night, I bet he would be a pretty darn good player


I agree whole heartedly. He still needs to be an off the bench guy for a year or two though, his decision making and experience arent up to par with his ability and talent yet.


----------



## rlucas4257

> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> 
> 
> Now that's the truth.


Jamal just proved my point on that last drive. He gets by his guy and shoots a floater. No foul or anything. When was the last time we had a 1,2,3 take the ball in traffic and get a dunk on a halfcourt set? 97?

Clips starting to open a can of whoop *** on us now


----------



## RetroDreams

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> if wilcox could go somewhere he could play 30 minutes a night, I bet he would be a pretty darn good player


I agree. He is a 15 and 8 guy right now with PT. If he ever learned a couple 8 foot out moves, I think he could be a top 4 in this league.


----------



## DontBeCows

This team is a bunch of losers. They don't play to win.


----------



## RetroDreams

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> Clipper announcers continue to say Curry wont amount to much.


They also called Brunson a great shooter, right?

Thanks.


----------



## arenas809

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> Clipper announcers continue to say Curry wont amount to much.


Well hmm...

We've drafted big man bust after bust...

They would know...but still, I don't think they nor anyone else has anything to do with what Curry will amount to...

EC will be as great of a player as he wants to be, it's on him.


----------



## Johnny Mac

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> My Clips are a much better team than my Bulls...
> 
> We're not as talented as we were last year, but I think Dunleavy is the difference.
> 
> I think if he had been able to coach last year's team we would have been much better, at least playoff contention.


Yea, good coaching can take a team a long way. If you watched the game last night, then you saw it first hand. Jazz dont have much, but Sloan has carried them to where their at. If Sloan was the coach of the Bulls for the last 3 years, we'd be one of the best teams in the east by now.


----------



## rlucas4257

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> Clipper announcers continue to say Curry wont amount to much.


I disagree. he wont amount to much in Chicago. He will go somewhere else and become a star. And we will be left holding the bag as usual. Maybe Pax can trade him for another aging max contract or a Rick Brunson like pG?


----------



## truebluefan

jamal 1-4 this quarter, 2-9 since the first quarter.


----------



## Marcus13

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Clips starting to open a can of whoop *** on us now


Starting to???


----------



## C Blizzy

After tonight just nine games 'til the trade deadline. Thank God.


----------



## arenas809

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> 
> 
> I agree. He is a 15 and 8 guy right now with PT. If he ever learned a couple 8 foot out moves, I think he could be a top 4 in this league.


I love Wilcox...

He's going to be a great player, and did a great job for us while EB was hurt.


----------



## futuristxen

Did anyone not think this game was going to be a blowout? The Clips are better than us at every position just about.

Almost as bad as the Grizzlies.

Chris Jefferies is in. I wondered about him.

GARBAGE TIME!!!

Someone should inform Skiles that our starters are garbage and this is actually their time.


----------



## rwj333

it's so sad that our second stringers can just come in like that and score. 

i think erob should play more... i wish we could rely on him.


----------



## mizenkay

eddie robinson "out of retirement" - clippers announcers.

why is brunson in the nba? ninja-schminga. brunson has polaroids.

:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## RetroDreams

They let him walk right down the lane to the basket.


----------



## rlucas4257

tomorrow is going to be a disaster


----------



## jnrjr79

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> Jamal just proved my point on that last drive. He gets by his guy and shoots a floater. No foul or anything. When was the last time we had a 1,2,3 take the ball in traffic and get a dunk on a halfcourt set? 97?



He always seems to take off about a full step earlier than he should if he has any intention of actually taking it to the rim. He does this every time. It's like he's not even scared of someone specific in the lane, but rather he's just generally scared of going to the hoop b/c he might draw contact, if that makes any sense. Even when it looks like he could finish all the way at the hoop w/out too much interference, he still takes off early so that he has to put a floater or a scoop up.


----------



## C Blizzy

Maggette...you can't stop him (not even Jammie)...you can only hope to contain him.


----------



## fl_flash

We must have the dumbest players in the league. Ugh.


----------



## futuristxen

> Originally posted by <b>C Blizzy</b>!
> After tonight just nine games 'til the trade deadline. Thank God.


We'll suck after we trade whoever as well.


----------



## Johnny Mac

Man, that foul by Brunson was AWESOME! This guy has potential.


----------



## rlucas4257

> Originally posted by <b>jnrjr79</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> He always seems to take off about a full step earlier than he should if he has any intention of actually taking it to the rim. He does this every time. It's like he's not even scared of someone specific in the lane, but rather he's just generally scared of going to the hoop b/c he might draw contact, if that makes any sense. Even when it looks like he could finish all the way at the hoop w/out too much interference, he still takes off early so that he has to put a floater or a scoop up.


100% right. I just want a guy who is capable of applying a facial, not falacial, on someone. And neither Kirk, jamal, Dupree or Pip is capable of doing that. Erob is but he cant dribble


----------



## RetroDreams

I dislike Skiles and his Floyd-esque substitution patterns. There is no reason, and I mean NO REASON that Rick Brunson should ever step foot on the floor.


----------



## spongyfungy

Buckwheat is in the game for us.


----------



## jnrjr79

> Originally posted by <b>C Blizzy</b>!
> After tonight just nine games 'til the trade deadline. Thank God.


Ah. We must be "showcasing" Jeffries right now for that. Super.


----------



## arenas809

> Originally posted by <b>C Blizzy</b>!
> After tonight just nine games 'til the trade deadline. Thank God.


Come on, the Bulls will still suck...

I don't know why everyone is on this once the trade deadline comes we'll be alright...

If we could...

Get the early season TC back...

Make a decent trade, not these never gona happen bring in a superstar trades you guys seem to be banking on...

Pray Pippen retires and bring in someone who can contribute, and maybe use JWill's spot to do the same...

We'll start to see some wins.


----------



## rlucas4257

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> I dislike Skiles and his Floyd-esque substitution patterns. There is no reason, and I mean NO REASON that Rick Brunson should ever step foot on the floor.


come to the dark side retro. Cant anyone else see that Skiles is nothing special?


----------



## mizenkay

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> tomorrow is going to be a disaster


is there a TORTURE emoticon? that's all we'll need.


----------



## Johnny Mac

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> We'll suck after we trade whoever as well.


What he meant was, 37 games until the season is over and our chances of winning the draft lottery goes from probable to sure thing. Okafer get ready to play with the phenom Rick Brunson.


----------



## C Blizzy

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> jamal 1-4 this quarter, 2-9 since the first quarter.


Thank God he's been able to shut down Maggette! Great players always find a way to contribute!


----------



## arenas809

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> Did anyone not think this game was going to be a blowout?


If you can find the quote, I believe I said the Bulls couldn't get within 30 points of the Clips...

I think it was a thread called Clips of The East....


----------



## jnrjr79

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> come to the dark side retro. Cant anyone else see that Skiles is nothing special?


He says all the right things. I think his attitude is perfect. However, just because you can talk the talk, that doesn't mean you can walk the walk.


----------



## rlucas4257

> Originally posted by <b>jnrjr79</b>!
> 
> 
> Ah. We must be "showcasing" Jeffries right now for that. Super.


i hear vin baker is available. He is exactly what we need. another 4 with max years left on his deal. And he is a drunk, and we have players who play like they are drunk


----------



## truebluefan

Clippers were 13-19 that quarter. We were only, 8-20. 

We had just two fts. down by 19 and still shooting jumpers.


----------



## RetroDreams

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> come to the dark side retro. Cant anyone else see that Skiles is nothing special?


I'm there.

I thought I could live with his bad patterns because he'd be a good hands-on guy, but that hasn't materialized, either. I just don't like him and I can see why guys didn't like him in Phoenix. He sits guys for WAY too long.

Add Chris Jeffries to the list of guys who shouldn't touch the floor other to high five guys coming to the huddle.


----------



## DontBeCows

We should jsut release Brunson. He sucks and he's old.


----------



## rlucas4257

> Originally posted by <b>jnrjr79</b>!
> 
> 
> He says all the right things. I think his attitude is perfect. However, just because you can talk the talk, that doesn't mean you can walk the walk.


100% right. Its not a question of whether he works hard or cares. Its a question of whether he can actually coach. So far no one can say that he is any better then BC was in that area.


----------



## RetroDreams

God, to have Elton in our uni... =(


----------



## arenas809

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> come to the dark side retro. Cant anyone else see that Skiles is nothing special?


Well RLucas....

Part of the reason the Clips are so much better than the Bulls is because

1 We play better competetion night after night

2 We have Mike Dunleavy as a coach

3 We have Mike Dunleavy as a coach

I would give anything to have him coach all that talent we had last year.


----------



## RetroDreams

Right now, with 10:40 left in the 4th, the Bulls should have:

PG: Hinrich
SG: Craw
SF: Robinson
PF: Davis 
C: Curry

Put them on the floor and let them sink or swim for the rest of the game.


----------



## rlucas4257

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> 
> 
> Well RLucas....
> 
> Part of the reason the Clips are so much better than the Bulls is because
> 
> 1 We play better competetion night after night
> 
> 2 We have Mike Dunleavy as a coach
> 
> 3 We have Mike Dunleavy as a coach
> 
> I would give anything to have him coach all that talent we had last year.


Dunleavy is ok. Much better then Skiles. But a good coach quit today in Obrien. Now only if we could have plugged him in Chicago. 

What did i say? By this time next week we would have the worst record in the NBA. Its only a matter of time now. I want to see all you guys on the lottery thread


----------



## futuristxen

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> come to the dark side retro. Cant anyone else see that Skiles is nothing special?


Yeah I agree Skiles is unimpressive. He's an upgrade over Cartwright, who was an upgrade over Floyd, who looks like John Edwards.

But no one wants to admit it. We'll have to trade Curry and Crawford, and still sucks in order for people to admit it. But Skiles clearly is at his wits end. He should be using this time to teach, at least. But instead he's using it to...um...I'm not sure what. We're not trying to win.

Took out all of the starters with 2 minutes left in the 3rd. A tad early to give up if you ask me. Why even bother to show up for the game if you were just going to quit anyhow?


----------



## truebluefan

Robinson on fire.


----------



## spongyfungy

Erob is good energy off the bench 15 for Erob

bench points

Bulls 28

Clip 10


----------



## RetroDreams

Blount and JYD = painful interior defense.


----------



## JRose5

Update on DAL/SEA, tied at 116, with 29 seconds left.

Seems more interesting then the mess at the Staple Center. 
:laugh:


----------



## spongyfungy

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> upgrade over Floyd, who looks like John Edwards.


OMG I Said that too! I sent that to page2 lookalikes.


----------



## rlucas4257

and here comes Fizer! And this guy was almost Jermaine Oneal. That sound you just heard was me screaming from London:upset: :upset: :upset:


----------



## fl_flash

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> Dunleavy is ok. Much better then Skiles. But a good coach quit today in Obrien. Now only if we could have plugged him in Chicago.
> 
> What did i say? By this time next week we would have the worst record in the NBA. Its only a matter of time now. I want to see all you guys on the lottery thread


When are the players to be held accountable? Three different coaches and yet we still have a terrible team. O'Brien wouldn't be any better than Skiles, Cartwright, Floyd or even Jackson (yea, the one with the Lakers). OUR PLAYERS SUCK.


----------



## RetroDreams

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> and here comes Fizer! And this guy was almost Jermaine Oneal. That sound you just heard was me screaming from London:upset: :upset: :upset:


On cue.


----------



## arenas809

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> Right now, with 10:40 left in the 4th, the Bulls should have:
> 
> PG: Hinrich
> SG: Craw
> SF: Robinson
> PF: Davis
> C: Curry
> 
> Put them on the floor and let them sink or swim for the rest of the game.


Agreed.


----------



## jnrjr79

Larivee says "Bulls quietly trying to get back in this one." 
Yeah, so quietly I didn't notice.


----------



## RetroDreams

> Originally posted by <b>fl_flash</b>!
> 
> 
> When are the players to be held accountable? Three different coaches and yet we still have a terrible team. O'Brien wouldn't be any better than Skiles, Cartwright, Floyd or even Jackson (yea, the one with the Lakers). OUR PLAYERS SUCK.


Take away Gill, Pippen and Blount, our "vets" and look at the average age.


----------



## futuristxen

> Originally posted by <b>fl_flash</b>!
> 
> OUR PLAYERS SUCK.


They aren't getting any better riding the pine watching other players who somehow suck more.


----------



## arenas809

> Originally posted by <b>fl_flash</b>!
> 
> 
> When are the players to be held accountable? Three different coaches and yet we still have a terrible team. O'Brien wouldn't be any better than Skiles, Cartwright, Floyd or even Jackson (yea, the one with the Lakers). OUR PLAYERS SUCK.


Ya, keep telling that to yourself, and eventually you just might actually believe it.


----------



## RetroDreams

Hey, just curious, but where are all of the guys who argued with me that Marcus Fizer was going to be better then Elton Brand?

LMAO!


----------



## rlucas4257

> Originally posted by <b>fl_flash</b>!
> 
> 
> When are the players to be held accountable? Three different coaches and yet we still have a terrible team. O'Brien wouldn't be any better than Skiles, Cartwright, Floyd or even Jackson (yea, the one with the Lakers). OUR PLAYERS SUCK.


Yes, that is part of the problem. But is Skiles giving the guys we do have the best chance to win? Nope. Do we trust our GM to bring in good players? At this point I dont. I can guarantee you our top FA target this summer will be a gimpy Kukoc or is Scott Burrell still playing? Maybe Cliff Levingston will come out of retirement. Thats what I dont understand about Jwill. We all want to buy out his deal. But we are willing to pay Pippen 4.5 mil to sit? So why bother with Jwill at all?


----------



## Johnny Mac

Rick Brunson needs to take over.


----------



## rlucas4257

next probably win is feb 12.


----------



## RetroDreams

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> Rick Brunson needs to take over.


On cue.


----------



## arenas809

This game is real emotional for me...

Fans of both teams

Can't there just be a tie?


----------



## futuristxen

We're starting to come back now. Crawford is back. Why not bring Hinrich back in too?

Let's give this one our all.

What's going to piss me off is if we run out of time, when Skiles wasted about 3 minutes with our garbage players.


----------



## RetroDreams

Is there a reason why Hinrich hasn't been put back in?

And why is it when Curry gets scored on in the paint, he gets pulled, but with Ely absolutely ABUSING US, no one is getting pulled? 

Skiles, moron, wake up you incompetent bum.


----------



## JRose5

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> We're starting to come back now. Crawford is back. Why not bring Hinrich back in too?
> 
> Let's give this one our all.
> 
> What's going to piss me off is if we run out of time, when Skiles wasted about 3 minutes with our garbage players.


Exactly, why is Brunson in?


----------



## spongyfungy

Brunson has no talent

but he shoots a 3. oooh offensive foul. bulls coming back slowly

What do you guys think about Jaric's D? I started a thread about best European defenders and some members comments ranged from "worst defender in the league" to "best european defender as good as AK"


----------



## unBULLievable

skiles puts Jamal in..and 3 brick 3 pointers from JC


:no: :no: :no:


----------



## rlucas4257

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> We're starting to come back now. Crawford is back. Why not bring Hinrich back in too?
> 
> Let's give this one our all.
> 
> What's going to piss me off is if we run out of time, when Skiles wasted about 3 minutes with our garbage players.


hey skiles knows what he is doing! He is saving ourselves for tomorrows game. we are only facing playing a very good team on the road in a high altitude setting after a 1000 mile ride. Sure, toss the towel in on this one Scott!.


----------



## futuristxen

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> Brunson has no talent
> 
> but he shoots a 3. oooh offensive foul. bulls coming back slowly
> 
> What do you guys think about Jaric's D? I started a thread about best European defenders and some members comments ranged from "worst defender in the league" to "best european defender as good as AK"


Jaric is a solid defender. Not AK. By far. But he's like if you took 60 percent of Hinrich's aggressiveness and combined it with Jamal's body.


----------



## chifaninca

All I can say is that I am glad I didn't shell out the money for the tickets I was considering.

We suck so bad, we can't even dream of being the Clippers anymore. We are praying tobecome the Clevland Cavaliers.

Ohhhh, Lord grant me the patience.................

Few more observations....

Guys, clamor all you want to get rid of Crawford, anything short of TMAC, KOBE, LeBron, or Dirk and it won't make any difference whatsoever.

In fact, the Bulls are so bad, I'm afraid that Kobe, LeBron, et all would look horribull in a Bulls Uni as well.

Get over it. Hinirch is good, not great. Curry is, as the Clippers announcers commented "Stanley Roberts/Oliver Miller reincarnated". Brand for Chandler looks worse every day. Davis should be traded for more Brunson types cause that's what Paxson feels the team needs. Dupree wouldn't get floor time on most teams. E-Rob is as usual as a sweater in So. Cal. and the coach is likely to commit suicide prior to next season.

Okafor / Deng / Smith / whomever won't make a difference until the biggest loser Chicago has seen since Benny the Bull becomes a man on the basketball court and his twin tower becomes more than a jumping jack with fries.

Congrats Reisndorf, you've replaced the McAsskeys as the worst ownership in Chicago................

Wirtz is bad, McAss is unbearable, Reinsdork is plain sickening.


Good nite bulls.....wake me next season when I finish blinking the crap that is this years team out of my mind.


----------



## rlucas4257

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> 
> Jaric is a solid defender. Not AK. By far. But he's like if you took 60 percent of Hinrich's aggressiveness and combined it with Jamal's body.


I like Jaric. he is kind of a cross of JC and Kirk.


----------



## elias03

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> hey skiles knows what he is doing! He is saving ourselves for tomorrows game. we are only facing playing a very good team on the road in a high altitude setting after a 1000 mile ride. Sure, toss the towel in on this one Scott!.



seriously shut the [email protected]# up you think you know everything about basketball and more know more than everyone else. youre very annoying and a big *******.


----------



## fl_flash

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> Is there a reason why Hinrich hasn't been put back in?
> 
> And why is it when Curry gets scored on in the paint, he gets pulled, but with Ely absolutely ABUSING US, no one is getting pulled?
> 
> Skiles, moron, wake up you incompetent bum.


You guys truly don't see a pattern here? Play the kids. Play the vets. Sit in the 4th. Play in the 4th. It doesn't matter. It's all the coaches fault.

Look! Crawford just turned it over! It's the coaches fault.

Sometimes you guys crack me up.


----------



## arenas809

> Originally posted by <b>unBULLievable</b>!
> skiles puts Jamal in..and 3 brick 3 pointers from JC
> 
> 
> :no: :no: :no:


We're obviously losing this game beacuse of Jamal, not because the Clips are just a better team.


----------



## rwj333

eddie is really playing quite well. he prolly doesnt practice enough, so skiles won't play him.


----------



## spongyfungy

> Originally posted by <b>elias03</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> seriously shut the [email protected]# up you think you know everything about basketball and more know more than everyone else. youre very annoying and a big *******.


chillz


----------



## rlucas4257

> Originally posted by <b>elias03</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> seriously shut the [email protected]# up you think you know everything about basketball and more know more than everyone else. youre very annoying and a big *******.


wow, temper temper


----------



## 1Craw2Cur3Chan

*brand*

damn. Brand is so good. Im getting so depressed watching him spank the bulls. I know its old and done with but I really want to kill Krause......


----------



## chifaninca

PS - Retro and TBF, if you guys really want to make money for the site - sell paper bags so the Bulls fans on this board can wear them. Even though I am at home, I am embarred to be watching this team.


----------



## unBULLievable

make that 4 3 pointers from jamal


----------



## arenas809

> Originally posted by <b>elias03</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> seriously shut the [email protected]# up you think you know everything about basketball and more know more than everyone else. youre very annoying and a big *******.


Real mature...

There's a reason RLucas is one of the most respected posters on this board, and regardless of your opinion, it's not going to change that.


----------



## elias03

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> wow, temper temper




lol im pissed and bored and my team sucks so i had to flip out


----------



## futuristxen

WHAT THE **** IS SKILES PROBLEM!?

Dunleavy knows what's going on, he has all of his starters back in to finish the game off.

Meanwhile Skiles has Fizer, Brunson and JYD in the game.

INCOMPETENT.


----------



## rlucas4257

> Originally posted by <b>elias03</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol im pissed and bored and my team sucks so i had to flip out


apology accepted, if that is an apology, which was pretty weak


----------



## elias03

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> apology accepted, if that is an apology, which was pretty weak


yea it was.


----------



## spongyfungy

Larivee starting with the dagger talk.

everyone falling down...


----------



## RetroDreams

Elton Brand has had a double double in 74% of the game he has played in the NBA.

:jawdrop:


----------



## JRose5

Ok its out of the question now, but we were down 12 with about 7-8 minutes left.
While thats still pretty god awful, its not totally impossible to come back from.

So why was I seeing names such as C. Jefferies and J. Williams on the live play-by-play?

I never want to see C. Jefferies, ever, let alone when they still had a chance.


----------



## rlucas4257

> Originally posted by <b>chifaninca</b>!
> PS - Retro and TBF, if you guys really want to make money for the site - sell paper bags so the Bulls fans on this board can wear them. Even though I am at home, I am embarred to be watching this team.


Instead of the supporting members TShirt, just pass out the bags. Pure Classic.


----------



## jnrjr79

> Originally posted by <b>elias03</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> seriously shut the [email protected]# up you think you know everything about basketball and more know more than everyone else. youre very annoying and a big *******.



And a big what? Is this like a mad lib where we can insert our favorite noun there? Fun!

Posts like these add so much quality to the overall discussion. Thanks a million.


----------



## Johnny Mac

*Re: brand*

Brand has 18 pts, 11 rebs, 5 asts, 4 blks


----------



## rwj333

my theory:

crawford is only playing so pax can increase his trade value.


----------



## rlucas4257

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> Larivee starting with the dagger talk.
> 
> everyone falling down...


I was thinking the exact same thing. That dagger came out in the 3rd quarter.


----------



## elias03

how much more sucking?>


----------



## RetroDreams

*Re: Re: brand*



> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> Brand has 18 pts, 11 rebs, 5 asts, 4 blks


But as many on this board say, he's not a difference maker!


----------



## futuristxen

> Originally posted by <b>rwj333</b>!
> my theory:
> 
> crawford is only playing so pax can increase his trade value.


That would indeed explain it.


----------



## spongyfungy

Dallas Seattle game was much more entertaining game. thank goodness for league pass


----------



## jnrjr79

> Originally posted by <b>elias03</b>!
> how much more sucking?>


37 games or so. Or were you asking how many years more?


----------



## elias03

nice buzzer beater


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

Maybe Hinrich is tired or he tweeked something. Skiles has got to have some reason why Kirk isn't in.


----------



## rlucas4257

things will get better guys. Gar Forman is now our director or player personnel


----------



## elias03

> Originally posted by <b>jnrjr79</b>!
> 
> 
> 37 games or so. Or were you asking how many years more?



both


----------



## rlucas4257

> Originally posted by <b>elias03</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> both


about 500 years. if that goat can curse the Cubs for nearly 100 years, think about what Jordans curse could be


----------



## JRose5

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> things will get better guys. Gar Forman is now our director or player personnel


Gar?

I support any man named Gar.

Maybe Curry should change his name to Gar Curry, at least he wouldn't _sound_ like a *****.


----------



## futuristxen

Brunson with 9 assists up in this biatch.

You wanna know why Kirk ain't playing? It's cause the future of the franchise is out there holding court.

If only we could somehow clone 11 more Rick Brunsons...


----------



## spongyfungy

Clippers look like they have a nice nucleus. if Q signs with Denver and Kobe goes to the Clippers..watch out.


*Brunson has 9 assists... wow.


----------



## futuristxen

> Originally posted by <b>Genuine Article</b>!
> 
> 
> Gar?
> 
> I support any man named Gar.
> 
> Maybe Curry should change his name to Gar Curry, at least he wouldn't _sound_ like a *****.


I concur. Gar is a great name.

If Eddy was named Gar, I think he would dunk more.


----------



## rlucas4257

> Originally posted by <b>Genuine Article</b>!
> 
> 
> Gar?
> 
> I support any man named Gar.
> 
> Maybe Curry should change his name to Gar Curry, at least he wouldn't _sound_ like a *****.


how does someone look at their brand new baby boy and say, Gar, that his name?


----------



## jnrjr79

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> about 500 years. if that goat can curse the Cubs for nearly 100 years, think about what Jordans curse could be



Well, at least there's the Sox, Blackhawks, and Bears.

 


Hmm, time to invest in some Chicago Fire season tickets...


----------



## rlucas4257

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> Brunson with 9 assists up in this biatch.
> 
> You wanna know why Kirk ain't playing? It's cause the future of the franchise is out there holding court.
> 
> If only we could somehow clone 11 more Rick Brunsons...


and nice to see Skiles discover that Fizer can actually score a little bit when given a chance


----------



## JRose5

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> how does someone look at their brand new baby boy and say, Gar, that his name?



:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## RetroDreams

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> Brunson with 9 assists up in this biatch.
> 
> You wanna know why Kirk ain't playing? It's cause the future of the franchise is out there holding court.
> 
> If only we could somehow clone 11 more Rick Brunsons...


I think they tried, but something mutated in the petry dish and Chris Jeffries was the result. Talk about superior genetic engineering.


----------



## Johnny Mac

*Re: Re: Re: brand*



> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> But as many on this board say, he's not a difference maker!


Well, if having a player who can score in the post, pass out of the post, guard people straight up as good as anyone in the league, grab more offensive rebounds than anyone in the league, handle the ball better than any big man in the league aside from KG, Dirk and Duncan, and be top 10 in shotblocking is not making a difference...then I dont know what to tell ya. 

Hes a top 10 player in the league.


----------



## futuristxen

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> how does someone look at their brand new baby boy and say, Gar, that his name?


It's probably short for Garfield. I would name my kid Garfield. Did you know they are having a live action Garfield movie? Not sure how that's going to work.


----------



## ChiBron

What did Jerome Williams do to deserve minutes in the 4th qtr?? The man can't make a layup to save his life. I officially can't stand watching him play anymore. Hustle is nice n' all but if u can't do anything besides that....then u become liability. Which JYD has become.

Those three wide open 3pters JC missed in the 4th put a lid on any chances of making a comeback.

Anyway, time to start E-Rob from now on. Every time he has gotten mins., he has produced - and that too efficiently. He's the best SF on the team. Skiles' needs to get over his stubborn self and give the kid his due.

E-Rob and Blount r the best mid range shooters on this team. They should get more mins. then they're currently getting.


----------



## Johnny Mac

Clippers announcers continue to say Fizer is a very good player.


----------



## spongyfungy

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> 
> It's probably short for Garfield. I would name my kid Garfield. Did you know they are having a live action Garfield movie? Not sure how that's going to work.


I saw the trailer for it. It looks pretty dumb. CG garfield


----------



## RetroDreams

*Re: Re: Re: Re: brand*



> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> 
> 
> Well, if having a player who can score in the post, pass out of the post, guard people straight up as good as anyone in the league, grab more offensive rebounds than anyone in the league, handle the ball better than any big man in the league aside from KG, Dirk and Duncan, and be top 10 in shotblocking is not making a difference...then I dont know what to tell ya.
> 
> Hes a top 10 player in the league.


Hey, I'm a huge EB 42 fan. I think the trade was one of the worst in history.


----------



## JRose5

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> 
> It's probably short for Garfield. I would name my kid Garfield. Did you know they are having a live action Garfield movie? Not sure how that's going to work.


Seriously?

Sounds difficult, not to mention 10 years too late.


----------



## C Blizzy

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> When was the last time we had a 1,2,3 take the ball in traffic and get a dunk on a halfcourt set? 97?


Probably the most salient point made in this thread all night. That's a major problem for the Bulls. With the exception of a healthy Tyson Chandler, nobody on this team plays above the rim. Curry could but he's too lazy and soft. We don't have finishers. We're basically a soft, jump shooting team without enough muscle. That's where changes have to be made.


----------



## rlucas4257

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> 
> It's probably short for Garfield. I would name my kid Garfield. Did you know they are having a live action Garfield movie? Not sure how that's going to work.


it went from Gar Heard to the live action Garfield movie. I love it.  But i should shut the **** up now cause I am an annoying son of a *****


----------



## RetroDreams

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> Clippers announcers continue to say Fizer is a very good player.


And Rick Brunson is still a great shooter, right?

Thanks.


----------



## futuristxen

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> Clippers announcers continue to say Fizer is a very good player.


Fizer's agent should get a tape recording of them saying that so he can put it on Marcus' resume this offseason. He's gonna have a hard time getting a job.


----------



## rlucas4257

> Originally posted by <b>C Blizzy</b>!
> 
> 
> Probably the most salient point made in this thread all night. That's a major problem for the Bulls. With the exception of a healthy Tyson Chandler, nobody on this team plays above the rim. Curry could but he's too lazy and soft. We don't have finishers. We're basically a soft, jump shooting team without enough muscle. That's where changes have to be made.


A+ if there were grades for posts


----------



## DontBeCows

EB rules!!


----------



## RetroDreams

Well, have a good one guys... I'm outta here.

I was pretty close on my prediction. 98-90 and it was 102-92.


----------



## jnrjr79

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> 
> Anyway, time to start E-Rob from now on. Every time he has gotten mins., he has produced - and that too efficiently. He's the best SF on the team. Skiles' needs to get over his stubborn self and give the kid his due.
> 
> E-Rob and Blount r the best mid range shooters on this team. They should get more mins. then they're currently getting.



I really agree. They both have been shooting consistently in that 15-18 foot range. 
Considering Erob really seemed to hustle all over the floor tonight, I'd be comfortable seeing him start or at least get as many minutes as Dupree. I'd be comfortable w/24 and 24.


----------



## rlucas4257

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> 
> Fizer's agent should get a tape recording of them saying that so he can put it on Marcus' resume this offseason. He's gonna have a hard time getting a job.


We need a scorer. Fizer can score. But i still dont like his game. He is just too one on one. But still, let him play. however, I can easily see someone like NO giving him something under the MLE and then seeing develop into a decent player ala Big Nasty Williamson. Another player we will develop only to see someone else enjoy the fruits of our labors


----------



## unBULLievable

Hopefully Marcus and Erob have build up their TRADE value....


trading for cap space isn't a bad idea either...

This team lacks instincts and fudamentals...


THEY are LOSERS

ALWAYS WILL BE


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

Guys I just turned on the Aussie open. Anyone think Anastasia Myskina is kinda hot? She's got a rockin body.


----------



## rlucas4257

> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> Guys I just turned on the Aussie open. Anyone think Anastasia Myskina is kinda hot? She's got a rockin body.


bad teeth, but otherwise yes


----------



## Johnny Mac

Man, the Clipper announcers say Rick Brunson is a great shooter, and Fizer is a very good player, and Curry is nothing more than Stanley Roberts. 

Is there something we're missing? They had nothing but good things to say about two guys we dont want on the floor at all, and nothing but bad things to say about the guy toted as our franchise player. 

They remained nuetral on JC, as I'm sure they've read rumors of Clippers wanting him whether through trade or FA. They wouldnt want to have to eat their words next season.


----------



## spongyfungy

> Originally posted by <b>unBULLievable</b>!
> 
> THEY are LOSERS
> 
> ALWAYS WILL BE


If they always will be, then what's the point of following them?


----------



## jnrjr79

Ok. 54 bench points tonight. Anyone else see a problem with this. I feel like we have 10 players that I like in one way or another. However, everyone is pretty interchangeable, but nobody dominant. That is not the formula for success in the NBA. We need a smaller rotation of role players and focus on perhaps 2-3 guys who should be the real center of the team. Of course, who that is right now, I don't know.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> bad teeth, but otherwise yes


agreed. didn't know until i saw her in an interview.

i'd still..............


----------



## arenas809

RLucas,

I think people sleep on ERob....

He does get paid more than he should, but he's a nice player, I think he'd be really good on a run and gun team.

ERob, Fizer, Curry, JC....

Will all do better on other teams.


----------



## rlucas4257

what this team needed was a total facelift after Krause was canned. Bring in some GM like Jerry West, not west exactly since he had a job but someone like him. Someone like Magic Johnson or whomever. Big name guy. No ties to the past. Let him evaluate our roster with a fresh perspective, make the coaching change in the summer and start that way. It just isnt working out. The players are not good, the coaching is not good and the GMing is not good. It starts from the top and that means Jr and Pax. Sorry.


----------



## jnrjr79

Hey Rlucas, do you mind if I ask what you do? You are always referring to yourself as being in lots of different (and cool) places around the globe, and I was wondering what kind of job affords you the opportunity to move around all of these places.


----------



## rlucas4257

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> RLucas,
> 
> I think people sleep on ERob....
> 
> He does get paid more than he should, but he's a nice player, I think he'd be really good on a run and gun team.
> 
> ERob, Fizer, Curry, JC....
> 
> Will all do better on other teams.


100% correct


----------



## arenas809

> Originally posted by <b>jnrjr79</b>!
> Ok. 54 bench points tonight. Anyone else see a problem with this. I feel like we have 10 players that I like in one way or another. However, everyone is pretty interchangeable, but nobody dominant. That is not the formula for success in the NBA. We need a smaller rotation of role players and focus on perhaps 2-3 guys who should be the real center of the team. Of course, who that is right now, I don't know.


I don't even see us as being competitive right now, and I'll attribute some of that to Skiles...

For whoever said it eariler, I'm on the side with you about not being impressed with Skiles.


----------



## rlucas4257

> Originally posted by <b>jnrjr79</b>!
> Hey Rlucas, do you mind if I ask what you do? You are always referring to yourself as being in lots of different (and cool) places around the globe, and I was wondering what kind of job affords you the opportunity to move around all of these places.


I run a hedge fund for the soros group and i do some very limited part time scouting for another team.


----------



## rlucas4257

elton poohing poohing the Bulls a little. saying all the right things. class act


----------



## jnrjr79

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't even see us as being competitive right now, and I'll attribute some of that to Skiles...
> 
> For whoever said it eariler, I'm on the side with you about not being impressed with Skiles.



Yeah. Does it seem like we're slipping from the relative competitiveness we enjoyed after the Skiles hiring back into the "bowout mode" we were in earlier in the season? I'd have to look and check, but it seems like we're out of games earlier lately (unless you're listening to Wayne Larivee).


----------



## rlucas4257

did elton just tamper by talking about signing Kobe as a FA?


----------



## unBULLievable

Our problem isn't soooo much Erob and Fizer....

It's that the 3 C's have played teribble..

No cmmitment on improving their game...

Maybe they've reached their limits...

These guys don't play to win..Actually they don't know why they are playing...

I won't be sad if we traded the 3 c's and start over


----------



## Johnny Mac

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> did elton just tamper by talking about signing Kobe as a FA?


what did he say? I turned it off.


----------



## rlucas4257

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> 
> 
> what did he say? I turned it off.


he kind of said now that the owner is spending some money, he has been whispering in kobes ear


----------



## Johnny Mac

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> he kind of said now that the owner is spending some money, he has been whispering in kobes ear


I think that would require trading Qrich though.


----------



## rlucas4257

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> 
> 
> I think that would require trading Qrich though.


if Kobe were guaranteed, I would do it. I am not a Qrich fan. But we could use him I guess. 

6 am here. I have an 8:30 flight so i am going to get ready for it. Ill check in tomorrow night and see whats happening with you all. Have a good night


----------



## spongyfungy

Isn't Q a FA after this year?


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

Restricted. Clips can match any offer if they choose. We wouldn't have the cap room to make him a real offer unless we trade for him and use his Bird rights to resign him.


----------



## MikeDC

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> RLucas,
> 
> I think people sleep on ERob....
> 
> He does get paid more than he should, but he's a nice player, I think he'd be really good on a run and gun team.
> 
> ERob, Fizer, Curry, JC....
> 
> Will all do better on other teams.


The really messed up thing is that those four guys will all do better on 4 different teams. ERob looks like a run and gun energy guy. Fizer and Curry are both half-court players who should, at least, do the same thing on offense... play on the block. Crawford's defense makes him a natural for the Washington Generals.

Point is, the vast majority of this team was put together in a Frankenstein kind of way. Little emphasis on what these players do well or what kind of style of basketball they can play.

A low post player like Fizer when we have Brand. A PF with no shot and meat hooks for hands, Chandler, to go with a low post player like Curry. ERob, a guy who can't play in a structured offense, to play in the triangle. Rose, a quasi point/combo player with no defense to play with Crawford. JWill, a shrimp who couldn't play defense to go with Crawford and Rose. 

Nothing consistent that I can see, even now. This team has been misjudged and second-guessed at most every move.

---------------------------------

And oh yeah, Skiles looks like he's thrown up his hands and quit. Don't feed me that "Rick Brunson gives us the best chance to win" crap. He doesn't. We weren't winning that game in any case, but damn... Skiles nees to be making every effort to teach our young players how to play. Taking them out to me looks like the easy route.


----------



## unBULLievable

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> And oh yeah, Skiles looks like he's thrown up his hands and quit. Don't feed me that "Rick Brunson gives us the best chance to win" crap. He doesn't. We weren't winning that game in any case, but damn... Skiles nees to be making every effort to teach our young players how to play. Taking them out to me looks like the easy route.


Easy route???The time has passed.He even said it.No developing but attempts to win.

The season is over and Scotty is just figuring out who will stay and who will go/traded???

This team is even worse than that 1999 Bulls' team


----------



## Im The One

Nice game by the Clippers. They led from start to finish and took care of an inferior team. Eddy Robinson showed some life last night, something I havent seen since his days in Charlotte. It was probably the only sign of life though they showed. Overall the Bulls didnt come to play and look like they have packed it in for the year. The Clippers sensed that and jumped on them. It 's always good for Q,Corey and Elton to get a win against Chicago.


----------



## PC Load Letter

Is it just me or did anyone else think "Out for the season!" every time ERob moved? And how about the collision with Maggette towards the end? That had "aggravate the groin" written all over it, didn't it? I'm actually surprised ERob wasn't pulled off on a stretcher or something.


----------



## TwinkieTowers

I was actually able to watch the game because it was on WGN Superstation. Here are a few things that I observed and want to say:

The Bulls seem to be the only team that doesn't know how to defend the screen and roll. I usually see the guy defending the screener come out to defend the man with the ball and force him to dribble back and slow down the play's development. I only saw this a couple of times and usually by JYD, a former non-Bull.

Curry still can't rebound that well, and it showed you how hard Brand works for offensive rebounds. I noticed that Curry's offensive post moves are starting to look more and more like Shaq's. He has that little spin and hook towards the baseline and that quick spin move that leaves his opposing center in the dust. He's also doing a better job of passing out of the double team and looking for the open man. Unfortunately, those open men seem to miss their shots anyway.

I noticed in the fourth quarter that Jamal was put back in when the team was making a small comeback. He kept on missing the open three! There was a point in which the Bulls were down by 13 and Jamal was wide open. Flat out miss, and he was leaning forward on his shot. Jamal, I think, missed three or four open three-pointers in that quarter, and there were times after that in which he was open, but teammates just looked at him and tried to score in the post on their own. Jamal is definitely the team's first option, but he has yet to become the team's true go-to guy in the fourth quarter.

I wish E-Rob could just just keep on playing like he did last night.

Marko Jaric is one tall point guard. Hinrich looked great again, but I can understand coach sitting him down in the fourth after the game seemed to be out of reach.

Why did the Bulls trade Brand? I just love this guy, and his post game talk with Wayne and Red was just pure class. I have yet to hear him bash the Bulls, unlike Oakley, Rose, Artest, Miller, etc, and he saying how the Bulls "always fight 'til the very end, just like when I was on the team," or something like that. GRRRR.


----------



## max6216

things are really bad when the clippers play by play guy makes fun of the bulls.ouch


----------



## Lizzy

> Originally posted by <b>Im The One</b>!
> Nice game by the Clippers. They led from start to finish and took care of an inferior team. Eddy Robinson showed some life last night, something I havent seen since his days in Charlotte. It was probably the only sign of life though they showed. Overall the Bulls didnt come to play and look like they have packed it in for the year. The Clippers sensed that and jumped on them. It 's always good for Q,Corey and Elton to get a win against Chicago.


Getting a win against the Bulls shouldn't get anyone excited. That's like getting a win against the Hollywood HS Theatre Department in a pick-up game. Brand is the only one who may want to win extra bad but all the people that he played with and for are gone except Jamal and Marcus. I would be more impressed if they could beat the Lakers who are playing without Malone, Shaq and Kobe. 

The Clippers, whom I love, won't impress me until they can shoot up the ranks like Denver or play better than expectations like Utah or Milwaukee.

This game was annoying to watch. I hope the Clips get Kobe so these good young guys can get on the map.


----------



## SKiP

I find it pretty amazing that if the Bulls kept there players they had a few years ago they would be a pretty good team right now. 

Hinrich
Crawford
Ron Artest
Elton Brand
Brad Miller

with Curry and Jay Williams on the bench. But they probably wouldn't have got hinrich cause they would have been way better last year.


----------

